# Neu im Videobereich: Vorschaubilder ändern / Facebook & Twitterempfehlungen / HD Logo



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2010)

3 neue Sachen:

*1) Vorschaubild der Videos ändern*
Ab und zu passiert es:
du hast ein schickes Video geschnitten und hochgeladen, unsere Automatik erstellt den Screenshot aber an einer blöden Stelle. 
Genau hierfür gibt es jetzt eine Lösung - Rik hat für euch eine neue Funktion entwickelt:
mit diesem Button in der rechten Spalte kannst du jetzt neu das Vorschaubild bei deinen eigenen Videos selbst bestimmen. (die Tage kommt noch ein kleiner Zufallsfaktor dazu, dass bei jedem neuen Aufruf ein Satz neuer Bildchen erstellt wird.)

Das Generieren der Screenshots dauert einen Moment, danach kannst du mit einem Klick eines der 10 Bilder als Screenshot übernehmen. 





hier habe ich es direkt ausprobiert 


*2) Mit einem Klick ins HD Video
*Bei Videos, die es auch in HD gibt ist das IBC Logo bei externen Einbettungen jetzt durch einen HD Hinweis ergänzt. durch einen Klick darauf landet man direkt in der HD Version


*3) Empfehlt die Videos weiter *
Neu sind ebenfalls Buttons um Videos direkt auf Twitter oder Facebook zu empfehlen:







Bei Fragen bitte melden.
Viel Spass!


----------



## crossie (26. Oktober 2010)

yeah, mtb-news wird immer besser! 
meine top-3-videoportale:

1. videos.mtb-news.de
2. you****.com
3. ***tube.com 

...äh.  moment.
ichmussweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (26. Oktober 2010)

Geil Geil Geil  Hab ich schon ewig drauf gewartet... das geht ab!


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Oktober 2010)

Einfach der Hammer
Besser gehts nicht
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Bannockburn (26. Oktober 2010)

About time!


----------



## Jendo (26. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert das noch nicht:

Du kannst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, weil du nicht die entsprechende Berechtigung besitzt.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Oktober 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert das noch nicht:
> 
> Du kannst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, weil du nicht die entsprechende Berechtigung besitzt.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch?



Ich bekomme zwar die Vorschaubilder, aber wenn ich die anklicke bekomme ich auch die Nachricht mit der fehlenden Berechtigung.


----------



## Jendo (26. Oktober 2010)

Da haben wir scheinbar das gleiche Problem.
Im übrigen bin ich sehr erfreut, das solche sinnvollen Erweiterungen eingeführt werden!


----------



## Jendo (26. Oktober 2010)

Kommado zurück: ES FUNKTIONIERT! 
Danke


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt immer noch die Meldung


----------



## Thomas (26. Oktober 2010)

Ihr könnt das nur bei euren eigenen Videos machen....

@WilliWildsau: bei welchem Video bekommst du die Meldung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (26. Oktober 2010)

Falls jemand eine Fehlermeldung dabei bekommt ("nicht berechtigt") hilft Ausloggen, Cookies löschen, einloggen, dann geht es.
Habe es eben mit dem Account von Williwildsau ausprobiert,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Radde (26. Oktober 2010)

gleich alles viel bunter!


----------



## mac80 (26. Oktober 2010)

Feine Sache!

Habe mich abgemeldet, cookies gelöscht etc. - nur leider erscheint weiterhin folgende Fehlermeldung: Du kannst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, weil du nicht die entsprechende Berechtigung besitzt.

..

Was muss ich tun. explorer..

Besten Dank im Vorraus!

ps.: Sind nun einige Versuche gewesen, werd zu nem späteren Ztpkt. nochmal vers.


----------



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwas hakt noch bei einigen, wir sind am suchen....


----------



## andi. (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr jetzt noch einen direktlink zur HD version der videos in die threadansicht einbaut ist alles perfekt!!


----------



## Radde (27. Oktober 2010)

und ne "like-funktion" in der threadansicht wie das Herz bei Vimeo!  *duck-und-wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (27. Oktober 2010)

jup stimmt das wäre auch nochh gut. jedesmal wenn ich irgendwo ein eingebundenes video finde wechsel ich doch wieder in das video portal um es zu sehen.. immer ein klick und einmal seite-laden mehr..


----------



## Rebell-Ghost (28. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt leider auch immer noch die Meldung der fehlenden Berechtigung, wenn ich an meinen eigenen Videos das Vorschaubild ändern möchte.......


----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Meldung der fehlenden Berechtigung gibt es wohl nur mit dem Internet Explorer, mit Firefox / Chrome / Safari geht es. Rik ist noch am suchen.

Bei Videos, die es auch in HD gibt ist das IBC Logo bei externen Einbettungen jetzt durch einen HD Hinweis ergänzt. durch einen Klick darauf landet man direkt in der HD Version


Neu sind ebenfalls Buttons um Videos direkt auf Twitter oder Facebook zu empfehlen:


----------



## teecee (1. November 2010)

Was ja nicht so schön ist: Wenn man das Vorschaubild ändert, sind plötzliche alle bisherigen "Gefällt mir" weg... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9908


----------



## Thomas (1. November 2010)

Ist ein blöder Bug, konnte es reproduzieren.

danke für den hinweis, wir kümmern uns drum.


----------



## Thomas (1. November 2010)

Sollte jetzt behoben sein. Wenn jemand irrsinning viele Views vermisst bitte kurz mit den Details melden.


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

crossie schrieb:


> yeah, mtb-news wird immer besser!
> meine top-3-videoportale:
> 
> 1. videos.mtb-news.de
> ...



tube******.com ist böse


----------



## jojo2 (19. November 2010)

hi
hab heute mal vorschaubilder meiner videos zum teil geändert.
hat etwas gedauert, bis ich rausgekriegt habe, 
dass das nicht dem internet explorer geht.

vielleicht gebt ihr bei der option "vorschaubild ändern" einen hinweis, 
dass das bis auf weiteres nicht mit dem IE funktioniert.
grüße
das jojo


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2010)

*Neu:*
die Vorschaubilder sind jetzt jedesmal andere - wenn dir die generierten Bilder also nicht gefallen lade die "Vorschaubild aussuchen" - Seite einfach neu, bis du ein schönes dabei hast


----------



## Jendo (2. Dezember 2010)

Danke für das Feature!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teecee (2. Dezember 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> *Neu:*
> die Vorschaubilder sind jetzt jedesmal andere - wenn dir die generierten Bilder also nicht gefallen lade die "Vorschaubild aussuchen" - Seite einfach neu, bis du ein schönes dabei hast



Das ist sehr cool! Danke!


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Dezember 2010)

Sehr genial


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2010)

genau!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2010)

oh sorry. hab noch was:

man kann sich nur noch als derjenige, der das video hochgeladen hat, anzeigen lassen,
welche seiten das video einbetten. 
soll das so bleiben?
fände ich schade, führt manchmal zu interssanten seiten.


----------



## mac80 (3. Dezember 2010)

Betr.: Internet Explorer und Vorschaubild ändern...

Dachte man wollte sich der Sache annehmen? Oder bleibts dabei?

Grz.


----------



## Thomas (12. Dezember 2010)

Neu:




Auf Wunsch von _Colin_: Es kann jetzt auch ein Foto als Vorschaubild hochgeladen werden


----------



## Thomas (12. Dezember 2010)

mac80: ich dachte das würde schon gehen, wir sehen nochmal rein.


----------



## Bannockburn (12. Dezember 2010)

T h o m a s  f o r  p r e s i d e n t !!

;-)


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Dezember 2010)

Bannockburn schrieb:


> T h o m a s  f o r  p r e s i d e n t !!
> 
> ;-)



Ich schließe mich da auch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (12. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Bild hochladen ist ne gute Idee  

@thomas: 
Hab's eben nochmal versucht (bei myday) und es erscheint noch immer: *Du kannst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, weil du nicht die entsprechende Berechtigung besitzt.*

Das mit den Cookies, Browserverlauf löschen mache ich sowieso regelmäßig... Hatte es vor ner Woche mal von nem Bürorechner (jedoch über T-Online) versucht und auch da erschien die o.g. Meldung.

ps.: Vieleicht sollte ich mal nen Browserwechsel versuchen... Irgendwie wird über den Explorer kein gutes Wort verloren. Kenn mich damit nicht so aus deshalb war es bisher kein Thema für mich. Gibt's ne Empfehlung und ggf. pro & contra?


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2010)

was neues:
im moment wird bei der laufleiste unter dem video die zeit nicht mehr eingeblendet
und
was ich immer noch blöd find´ ist, dass man sich bei den videos anderer nicht mehr anzeigen lassen kann, welche seiten diese video einbetten...


----------



## Kuwalsky (22. Dezember 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was neues:
> im moment wird bei der laufleiste unter dem video die zeit nicht mehr eingeblendet
> ..


ich war auch grad verwirrt wo die zeit hin ist.


----------



## Special_Biker93 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte da noch ein anderes Anliegen:
Und zwar wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man in der 
,,Video-funktionsleiste", die Zeit sehen könnte. Ich hoffe das ihr versteht was ich meine. Also auf gut deutsch der ladebalken mit zeitablauf.
Greets Special_Biker


----------



## mac80 (10. Januar 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> mac80: ich dachte das würde schon gehen, wir sehen nochmal rein.



Möchte keineswegs nerven aber es geht noch immer nicht...

Positiv: Hab dann als Alternative mal irgendein Bild hochgeladen - das funzt mit dem explorer.

Eine Zwischenmeldung wär ganz nett.

Grz.


----------



## Thomas (11. Januar 2011)

Rik weiss inzwischen was der Fehler ist und ist dran es zu beheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (11. Januar 2011)

Die Vorschaubildfunktion sollte jetzt auch mit Internet Explorer 8 funktionieren.


----------



## mac80 (12. Januar 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Die Vorschaubildfunktion sollte jetzt auch mit Internet Explorer 8 funktionieren.



Jihaaa!  Vielen Dank  

grz.


----------



## rigger (12. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn mit der Zeitangabe? Ich fand die immer sehr praktisch....


----------

